# Saturday 1 Dec - Woolloomooloo (Sydney)



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Will be jumping in the water at Woolloomooloo before lunch on Sat for 3 hours or so. Chasing bream mostly around the jetty pylons (I got 4 bream last time up to 32cm - see photo) and will have a go for flathead also (have hooked a 50cm+ lizard here before). I will be using the ck40, the sx40, some gulp shrimp, sandworms, minnows and minnow grubs for the bream and maybe a larger squidgy for the flatties if the bream aren't responding. All welcome.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Ken - you are absolutely right - and I always carry some big lures around "just in case". I have some 5" gulp jerk shads in the (glowing) 'blue pepper neon' and some larger HBs as well, so hopefully I have all the bases covered.


----------

